# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτογραφίες της Πάτμου [Historic photos from Patmos]

## nautikos

Για να παρουμε ματι και λιγο *Οριων* με τα σινιαλα του _Καβουνιδη_ στην _Πατμο_ καποτε... :Wink:  Ομορφες εποχες τοτε.

orion54147.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Χμ.... Που την ανακαλυψες? Χρονολογια εχει??

----------


## nautikos

Την ειχα στο αρχειο μου, αλλα δυστυχως δεν θυμαμαι που τι ειχα βρει.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Σε μια καρτα που ανακαλυψα σημερα, με το λιμανι της Πατμου, ειναι το Illiria, το City Of Myconos/ Andros μπροστα του, και ο Ωκεανος της Ηπειρωτικης, αγκυροβολημενος στην Ασπρη (για οσους γνωριζουν). Η φωτο πρεπει να ειναι βγαλμενη αρχες-μεσα 80s (υπαρχει και το τελωνειο διπλα στο City Of...). Αργοτερα, απο φωτογραφιες, βλεπω οτι αλλαξε σινιαλο στην τσιμινιερα. Καθε πληροφορια ευπροσδεκτη.
Patmos Port.jpg

----------


## Leo

Αυτή την καρτ-ποστάλ δενμπορούσα  παρά να την ανοίξω σε συνεχή θέα...
Είναι ονειρική.... Ευχαριστούμε Fin.... :Wink:

----------


## dk

> Αυτή την καρτ-ποστάλ δεν μπορούσα παρά να την ανοίξω σε συνεχή θέα...
> Είναι ονειρική.... Ευχαριστούμε Fin....


Aν εννοεις την φωτογραφια της Σμυρνης....ευχαριστω,αλλα δεν ειμαι ο Fin... :Smile:

----------


## Haddock

> Για να παρουμε ματι και λιγο *Οριων* με τα σινιαλα του _Καβουνιδη_ στην _Πατμο_ καποτε... Ομορφες εποχες τοτε.





> Χμ.... Που την ανακαλυψες? Χρονολογια εχει??





> Την ειχα στο αρχειο μου, αλλα δυστυχως δεν θυμαμαι που τι ειχα βρει.


Για να «θυμηθούμε» την *ψαριά* του nautikou σε *υψηλότερη ανάλυση*. Ο φωτογράφος έχει *επιπλέον* φωτογραφίες από τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1970 στην Ελλάδα.

Photo Credit: UdoSm

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

First an extremely rare English 1899 postcard of a hard-to-recognize *Patmos*.

Patmos 1899.jpg

Then, an Italian 1931 card of the golf of Patmos 

Patmos 1931.JPG

And then a more recent yet undated photograph of Patmos

Patmos undated.jpg

Any guesses about the ship?

----------


## Ellinis

To σουλούπι και το χρώμα μου φαίρνουν σε ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ. Θα έλεγα μάλιστα σε κάποια κρουαζιέρα του.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> To σουλούπι και το χρώμα μου φαίρνουν σε ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ. Θα έλεγα μάλιστα σε κάποια κρουαζιέρα του.


Yeap! You may be right

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> To σουλούπι και το χρώμα μου φαίρνουν σε ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ. Θα έλεγα μάλιστα σε κάποια κρουαζιέρα του.



Xαλαρα και με το νομο το ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ! Ποια χρονια ομως?? Αγοραστηκε το 53, και πηγε για σκραπ το 1980! Η μανα μου υπολογιζει οτι πρεπει να ειναι 1960s!


Κριμα που η μεσαια καρτα ειναι μικρη... Αν ηταν στο μεγεθος των αλλων 2, θα εβλεπα κι εγω πως ηταν το μερος που πανω καθε χρονο διακοπες, "εξ' απ' ανεκαθεν"!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Patmos in 1959.   The photograph is from the second volume of Leonidas Kouvaris'  _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Syropouloi bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens)
Patmos 1959.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Make my day!! This is near the Red Light, as you enter the port! There is a road along the white buildings now, and the dock is extended up to, about, the middle of the photo! The house across the port, is now demolished, and there is the municipal parking. The one floor buildings, are now 2 store buildings, such as the Astoria (ex Hotel). Of course, there are more houses now up in the hill of Kastelli.

Here is a similar photo, taken in 2007 (Just to understand what I wrote above).

Patmos 2007.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Make my day!! This is near the Red Light, as you enter the port! There is a road along the white buildings now, and the dock is extended up to, about, the middle of the photo! The house across the port, is now demolished, and there is the municipal parking. The one floor buildings, are now 2 store buildings, such as the Astoria (ex Hotel). Of course, there are more houses now up in the hill of Kastelli.
> 
> Here is a similar photo, taken in 2007 (Just to understand what I wrote above).


Perfect! What I love about the site of Historical Photos of Greek Ports! When we work together we find some gems....  Thanks for sharing!  N

And what about the small ship *Finnpartner_1966?*

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

The small ship in _my_ foto?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> The small ship in _my_ foto?


Yes, I am talking about the small white ship that is shown in the pier of Patmos in the photo you posted this morning. Is this a small passenger boat?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Yes, I am talking about the small white ship that is shown in the pier of Patmos in the photo you posted this morning. Is this a small passenger boat?


Yes, it is the Kusadasi Express. It is one of the small Turkish passenger boats, that carry tourists from Kusadasi to Patmos, on day-cruises.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

On the occasion of the visit of our President Papoulias to Agathonisi in January,  I would appreciate it if any member of nautilia.gr could provide information, schedules and perhaps pictures of past and present ships that do the run between *Patmos and other  islands* and *Agathonisi*

Thank you

----------


## Apostolos

Some recent photos of Patmos Star & Patmos Express here

----------


## Ellinis

Απ'οσο θυμάμαι τα μόνα καράβια που έκαναν τακτικά δρομολόγια στο Αγαθονήσι ήταν παλιά το Πανορμίτης και τώρα το Νήσος Κάλυμνος. Ίσως έκτακτα (σε κάποιες γιορτές) να πιάσανε και τα Patmos Star-Express που κανονικά κάνουν Πάτμο-Αρκιοί-Λειψοί-Μαράθι.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Απ'οσο θυμάμαι τα μόνα καράβια που έκαναν τακτικά δρομολόγια στο Αγαθονήσι ήταν παλιά το Πανορμίτης και τώρα το Νήσος Κάλυμνος. Ίσως έκτακτα (σε κάποιες γιορτές) να πιάσανε και τα Patmos Star-Express που κανονικά κάνουν Πάτμο-Αρκιοί-Λειψοί-Μαράθι.


Do we have a site with photos of Nisos Kalymnos?




> Some recent photos of Patmos Star & Patmos Express here


Thank you. This is extremely helpful in my research

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Καλησπέρα! Αφορμή για να γραφτώ στο φορουμ ήταν οι φωτογραφίες. Με συγκήνισαν αφάνταστα, μου ξύπνησαν μνήμες παιδικές και εικόνες. 
> Και η δική μου συνεισφορά.
>  Το πλοίο <<ΜΙΜΙΚΑ>> και αργότερα <<ΑΛΚΥΩΝ>>. Σαν τώρα θυμάμαι τον ευατό μου πιτσιρικά καρατώντας το χέρι του πατέρα μου μα΄ζι με τον αδερφό μου να κοιτάζουμε το κρένι που ξεφόρτωνε τα εμπορεύματα από την πλώρη και κυρίως τα αυτοκίνητα! Ήταν ο μόνος τρόπος για να έρθει αυτοκίνητο στην Πάτμο! Θυμάμε επίσης πόσο καλοτάξιδο ήταν, την καταπληκτική μακαρονάδα που σερβίριζαν, τον καπετάνιο του τον  κύριο Ελευθερίου από την Κύμη, το πέσιμο από την κουκέτα μια νύχτα που πιστιρικι ψηνόμουν από τον πυρετό και με τον πατέρα μου πηγαίναμε Αθήνα... και πόσα άλλα. Η φωτογραφία πρέπει να έιναι στον Πειραιά αλλά πιστεύω ότι έχει την θέση της εδώ.


Kalws hr0es stis selides mas. Kai an exeis alles fwtografies ths Patmou, 0a xaroume na tis doume

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

This one from Patmos must be around 1955

Patmos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σε μια καρτα που ανακαλυψα σημερα, με το λιμανι της Πατμου, ειναι το Illiria, το City Of Myconos/ Andros μπροστα του, και ο Ωκεανος της Ηπειρωτικης, αγκυροβολημενος στην Ασπρη (για οσους γνωριζουν). Η φωτο πρεπει να ειναι βγαλμενη αρχες-μεσα 80s (υπαρχει και το τελωνειο διπλα στο City Of...). Αργοτερα, απο φωτογραφιες, βλεπω οτι αλλαξε σινιαλο στην τσιμινιερα. Καθε πληροφορια ευπροσδεκτη.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8291



Πατμος. Και αλλη καρτποσταλ απο την ιδια σειρα

Απο το τουρκικο E-bay http://dukkanlar.gittigidiyor.com/FOTOKART/

Patmos.jpg

----------


## esperos

> This one from Patmos must be around 1955
> 
> Patmos.jpg


 
Σε  αυτή  την  φωτογραφία  βλέπουμε,  έστω  και  από  απόσταση,  το  ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Νομιζω οτι αυτο ειναι το *Κωστακης Τογιας* στην Πατμο το 1951. Το λεω με καποιους ενδοιασμους γιατι μπορει να ειναι και το* Ηλιουπολις* η το *Ιονιον* του Τυπαλδου. Κι αυτο γιατι δεν εχω δρομολογια του Κωστακη για την Πατμο ενω εχω δρομολογια των αλλων δυο. www.delcample


Patmos0.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Πατμος. Και αλλη καρτποσταλ απο την ιδια σειρα
> 
> Απο το τουρκικο E-bay http://dukkanlar.gittigidiyor.com/FOTOKART/
> 
> Patmos.jpg


To ασπρο καραβακι, κοντα στην πλωρη του Ατλαντις, ποιο να ειναι αραγε...? Δεν μου θυμιζει κατι...!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Σε  αυτή  την  φωτογραφία  βλέπουμε,  έστω  και  από  απόσταση,  το  ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ!


Eπτανησος....??

----------


## Ellinis

> Eπτανησος....??


Aυτό δεν το πρόλαβες, για δες εδώ. Ας πούμε οτι ήταν ο "Πανορμίτης" της δεκαετίας του '50  :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και αλλες καρτποσταλ απο την Πατμο

Patmos.jpg

Patmos2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η Πατμος το 1953. Επικαιρα του ΕΟΑ.  http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...505&thid=11692

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μικρο πλοιο στην Πατμο. Ποιο ειναι;

Patmos.jpg

----------


## esperos

> Μικρο πλοιο στην Πατμο. Ποιο ειναι;
> 
> Patmos.jpg


Δωδεκάνησος!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δωδεκάνησος!


Ευχαριστω πολυ  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...Giorgio-Orsini

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία στην Σκάλα της Πάτμου το 1904 με το ίδιο ελληνικό ατμόπλοιο που έχουμε δει εδώ. Από τη ψηφιακή συλλογή της γερμανικής αρχαιολογικής εταιρίας. 

unkn 31 at Patmos-1904.jpg

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

Ποιο είναι το πλοίο που απεικονίζεται στην υπέροχη φωτό του αμετανόητου νοσταλγού Robert McCabe στην πιο κάτω πηγή; :Calm: 



http://www.protothema.gr/city-storie...robert-mccabe/

----------


## BOBKING

> Ποιο είναι το πλοίο που απεικονίζεται στην υπέροχη φωτό του αμετανόητου νοσταλγού Robert McCabe στην πιο κάτω πηγή;
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.protothema.gr/city-storie...robert-mccabe/


Αταλάντη αδερφό του Νήσος Κύπρος του Ευθυμιάδη και αν θυμόσαστε το Αταλάντη μέχρι κάποια περίοδο ήταν βαμμένο σκούρο μπλε λίγο κάτω από τις άγκυρες

----------


## npapad

Φωτογραφία από την Πάτμο το 1966 που μας έστειλε ο καλός μας φίλος Peter Fitzpatrick.
Φαίνεται το ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ και ένα φορτηγό.
patmos 1966.jpg

----------

